# Hello to all!



## Maverick (Sep 3, 2009)

Greetings brothers!  I just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone.  I'm from Pine Lodge 642 in Kountze, TX.  I'm glad to be apart of the forums and I look forward to having many good conversations with yall.  

Mav


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas, Maverick.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Maverick!!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome! :sc:


----------



## rhitland (Sep 3, 2009)

we just need Goos now and we are in business!  good to have you Brother


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother! I hail from just up the road a piece. Come visit us if you are ever over this way.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------

